# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Self Saucing Pud in a Mug - Microwaved

## Dougie

This obviously isn't game cooking but it's one that will butter up your wife when you've been away for the weekend and the lawns still aren't mowed! And it's even easy enough for a tired brain dead hunter to make in a few minutes after a long trip  :Thumbsup: 

Time required:
5 minutes

Equipment required:
mug
tablespoon
mini whisk or fork

Ingredients:
2 tablespoons cocoa
4 tablespoons sugar
4 tablespoons flour
1 egg
3 tablespoons milk
3 tablespoons oil
Dash of vanilla essence

Method:
1.Place all dry ingredients inside an average mug and stir. 
2.Add the egg and whisk / mix well.
3.Add milk and oil gradually, stirring.
4.Add vanilla essence.
5.Cook on high in microwave for 3 minutes.
6.Eat from the mug, or run a knife around the edge to slide out onto a plate.

Variation:
Add some chocolate chips for an even more decadent cake.

Notes - put the cocoa powder in the mug first, that way it's less likely to POOF end up on the bench when you crack the egg into the mug. Keep an eye on the microwave if you have a super duper power one, the cake needs to have some yummy chocolate goo around it, not cooked into a chocolate brick.

Every time I have made this, it hasn't lasted long enough for a pic.

Also this isn't for the faint hearted - I'm a big chocolate lover and I have always needed someone else to help me finish this desert off. Yum.

----------


## Rushy

> This obviously isn't game cooking but it's one that will butter up your wife when you've been away for the weekend and the lawns still aren't mowed! And it's even easy enough for a tired brain dead hunter to make in a few minutes after a long trip 
> 
> Time required:
> 5 minutes
> 
> Equipment required:
> mug
> tablespoon
> mini whisk or fork
> ...


Tablespoons or teaspoons Dougie?  That sounds like a shil load to go into a mug!

----------


## Dougie

> Tablespoons or teaspoons Dougie?  That sounds like a shil load to go into a mug!


Tablespoons! It is rather full. Oh also should I add that this probably isn't very good for your waistline or heart? Lol

----------


## Rushy

> Tablespoons! It is rather full. Oh also should I add that this probably isn't very good for your waistline or heart? Lol


No worries there Dougie, my waist line has been a work in progress for years (building on it that is) and I have a theory about my ticker in that I believe that you only get so many heart beats in a life time so I avoid using mine up by not running anywhere.

----------


## Tentman

Abso-bloody-lootly crash hot, I'm printing this one off right now to earn some brownie points with my cook (and others)

----------


## Dougie

> Abso-bloody-lootly crash hot, I'm printing this one off right now to earn some brownie points with my cook (and others)


Keep complimenting me - you're only one post away now  :Wink:

----------


## baldbob

> Keep complimenting me - you're only one post away now


What are they in hot contension for? That leg pic back?

----------


## Rushy

> What are they in hot contension for? That leg pic back?


Baldbob she was referring to Tentman getting to 20 posts and being able to ask for the chrony but we could start a separate petition thread for Dougie to bring back the pins picture.  I would support the return of the legs.

----------


## veitnamcam

Like hell Iv seen em in person and feel special :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Believe it or not Dougie im not really a "sweet tooth" so il give it a miss cheers.
Red bull and chocolate is a given to concentrate all night and morning but as you found out is hard on the guts :Sick: 
Wheres the pizza post?

----------


## Rushy

> Like hell Iv seen em in person and feel special


Lucky buggar!

----------


## Dougie

> Believe it or not Dougie im not really a "sweet tooth" so il give it a miss cheers.
> Red bull and chocolate is a given to concentrate all night and morning but as you found out is hard on the guts
> Wheres the pizza post?


There wasn't really a recipe to go with it - home made pizza with all the trimmings (that I could afford!) and veni ontop. Yumyum. Whisky to warm the guts then followed by that pud-in-a-mug. Twas pretty awesome! and yeah man I think it was the Red Bull that got my guts complaining! When I got home and told a mate about it, he reminded me of a similar caffine-overdose weekend that ended with me doubled over in my hoochie spewing my guts out and before I knew it, it was time to pack up the truck and head home as the exercise had finished. Blegh not fun.

And about those pins - pretty white this time of year eh Cam!!  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

looked alright to me :Wink:

----------


## Dougie



----------


## veitnamcam

The missus does a pretty mean pizza with shitloads of everything and venison salami :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Yum!!! I'm loving it eh, hubby is coming around too  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> looked alright to me


I've had the privlage too a sneek preview of those Dougie legs too. :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:    Change ya avatar Dougie.No disrespect too Jet though :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> I've had the privlage too a sneek preview of those Dougie legs too.   Change ya avatar Dougie.No disrespect too Jet though


What are ya' gonna give me for it???  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Jet might like some more Hare or is he too well fed on veni bones :XD:

----------


## EeeBees

> This obviously isn't game cooking but it's one that will butter up your wife when you've been away for the weekend and the lawns still aren't mowed! And it's even easy enough for a tired brain dead hunter to make in a few minutes after a long trip 
> 
> Time required:
> 5 minutes
> 
> Equipment required:
> mug
> tablespoon
> mini whisk or fork
> ...



Dang, there is the short wave, the long wave, the odd tearful farewell, but no microwave in this kitchen...

----------


## Dougie



----------


## Dougie



----------


## Gibo

That looks good!!!

Dougie there is a secret to improve anything that needs cocoa. Mrs just made a hot fudge pud ..... Lip smacker!

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Attachment 12519


Moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips

----------


## Dougie

> Moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips


Oh hush you! Word on the street is that curvy girls are in, anyway...

 :Wink:  When's your next bikini shoot???

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Oh hush you! Word on the street is that curvy girls are in, anyway...
> 
>  When's your next bikini shoot???


Curvy is fine but they have to be pretty.

----------


## Gapped axe

What pretty curvy??

----------


## Gapped axe

Must admit dinosaur backs just don't do it for me.

----------


## keen fella

You had my interest so I gave it a crack.
Even at 2.5 min it was a bit much in our flash Harry microwave, will try 2 min next time to see if that is better.

----------


## Dougie

> You had my interest so I gave it a crack.
> Even at 2.5 min it was a bit much in our flash Harry microwave, will try 2 min next time to see if that is better.


Yeah I had to adjust with the new microwave too - a little less than 2min with the mix split into two cups.

----------


## Angus_A

My mum used to make this when i was younger, thanks for sharing. Brings back lots of memories  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Its all about the "Nestle" cocoa! No shit will double the pleasure!

----------


## GravelBen

I think I cooked it too long, it wasn't gooey.

----------


## Dougie

> I think I cooked it too long, it wasn't gooey.


Yeah I've never perfected the sauce part..maybe more oil and milk? Word of warning to others - chuck it in for maybe 90sec and have a look!

----------


## GravelBen

I spoke too soon, it had a nice gooey bit at the bottom! Win. That was about 2.5 min in an 1100w microwave, 1.5-2min might be better.

----------

